# Weak Grip



## Kafka82 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys 

For some reason I have a very weak grip... 
How do you think I can improve it - to give you an idea I need straps to deadlift even with just 200lbs...


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 15, 2015)

First are there any structural problems , carpal etc? Ok 
The grip monster himself eddie Coan told me to train pinky and the two 
fingers next to the pinky with the index left out. Best for me are plate loaded grippers.They build grip strength quickly for me. Also plate pinches and of course deadlifts. The last though is better suited to the norm not a guy that has to strap for 200 lb pull downs. wrist curls help some but more forearm unless you roll the bar to your finger tips.behind back wrist /hand curls  same thing rol down  the fingers . Grip responds well to frequent stimulation. 
thx  , T.....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Sully (Apr 16, 2015)

I like those Fatgripz. They also help relieve some of the pain in my elbows from tendinitis.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 16, 2015)

Best thing for my grip was not really training it directly but ditching straps for a while.  You could do some good old db holds though.  Just grab a heavy pair of dbs and hang on to them untill you cant.  Farmers walks, etc.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 16, 2015)

Good point TT. If i ever have injuries or some other forced layoff I'll stay strapless for quite a while . At a certain point though I go back to straps.
Best to concentrate on direct work though as it sounds as if your grip is too 
weak to train back with any thing other than light wt.
Are you sure there is no physical defect IE nerve damage etc?
Reason I ask is grip strength usually improves rapidly when worked.
Thx   T


----------



## Kafka82 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes I suspect nerve entrapment... But Not sure at what point...provably elbow gas gave been suffering from numbness in my hands.., :/


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you use straps?  I was advised againt it for building grip strength and have never used em.  Wouldn't even know what to do with em if someone gave me a set.  I can pull as much weight as I want without losing grip now.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 16, 2015)

I see your point. My grip goes south Barbell rowing anything over 315.
I have to use straps for old school bent rows. Any thing past 315 just wabnts to roll out of my hands toward me after a few reps. Spend more energy 
trying to not fuck myself up. I like straps for any really heavy back work .
My have may be different than someone elses. Whats heavy to me may be fly wt to some . I'd train grip and go strapless till the poundage is useless cuz you cant hang on . I would love to see some one knock out set after set of 3-4 hundred pound pulldowns . That'd be a hell of a grip.No I cant chin any longer(injuries) though I use to do them quite heavy for the 1st 5 yrs of my wt 
training years. thx , good luck   , T............


----------



## Kafka82 (Apr 17, 2015)

Funny enough I can do pull up easily without straps.. It's just the deadlift really kills my grip... I Can handle toll 6 reps without straps... Past 6 and online my grip


----------



## Ruger72 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hang from a chin bar, practice mid fingers as well as full fist grip. If this is too easy, hang from one hand for a set time. Tendon strength involves stressing them with micro tears, rebuilding them after. Takes a while. Ever noticed many old school industrial mechanics or carpenters hands? years of twisting bolts in tight spaces and wrenching things. Another is wood chopping with an axe, or sledge work on hard objects. Ever used post hole diggers? Pain, feeling the burn in your hands but you have to keep going. Even the skinny guys that do this have catchers mitts for hands. After all that work your hands won't be as pretty, but the first throat you grab is in for some serious drama. Many men these days have some pretty hands.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ruger72 said:


> Hang from a chin bar, practice mid fingers as well as full fist grip. If this is too easy, hang from one hand for a set time. Tendon strength involves stressing them with micro tears, rebuilding them after. Takes a while. Ever noticed many old school industrial mechanics or carpenters hands? years of twisting bolts in tight spaces and wrenching things. Another is wood chopping with an axe, or sledge work on hard objects. Ever used post hole diggers? Pain, feeling the burn in your hands but you have to keep going. Even the skinny guys that do this have catchers mitts for hands. After all that work your hands won't be as pretty, but the first throat you grab is in for some serious drama. Many men these days have some pretty hands.


Great post Ruger...


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 27, 2015)

I bought one of these a few years ago and have found it beneficial for grip strength and even forearm development.

Ivanko Super Gripper | Ivanko .com


----------



## nbfootball65 (Sep 3, 2015)

I would try out liquid grip. It's liquid chalk. I used to have problems deadlifting 315. I used to lose grip and would have to rest after each rep. After using liquid grip I can deadlift 500lbs+ no problem.


----------



## Sully (Sep 5, 2015)

nbfootball65 said:


> I would try out liquid grip. It's liquid chalk. I used to have problems deadlifting 315. I used to lose grip and would have to rest after each rep. After using liquid grip I can deadlift 500lbs+ no problem.



I've used liquid grip myself, and while it definitely makes a difference I don't know that I buy it adding 185lbs to someone's deadlift. The stuff works fairly well, but it's not even as beneficial as real chalk, IMHO.


----------

